

How science made an honest man of God - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/how-science-made-an-honest-man-of-god/

======
jawns
I love all of the references to philosophers and great thinkers of the past.
The article does a great job of showing you what an assortment of influential
people have said about the issue, and how the debate progressed over time.

One thing that's frustrating, though, is that the essay begins with an
acknowledgement that what deception means, as it applies to God, has been the
subject of much debate, which continues to this day.

Yet it then goes on to treat this idea of deception as if we all _do_ agree on
the definition of deception vis-à-vis God. I don't think that's a valid
assumption.

As for the click-bait headline, I got about 4/5ths of the way in, and the
essay still hadn't touched on the science angle. There are only a few
paragraphs at the end that make that argument, and it seems far less fleshed
out than the rest of the essay, almost tacked on.

